
What if Google's EU problems are merely the result of opaque lobbying battles? - astdb
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-02-20/google-s-european-union-antitrust-troubles-are-a-lobbyists-war
======
ocdtrekkie
As many have pointed out: The most injured party in any illegal antitrust
behavior generally is a competitor. It's never been a secret that both
Microsoft and Oracle have been involved in funding these efforts, and that
doesn't change the fact that the cases have significant merit, and that the EU
is right to pursue them.

